
The infantilization of Western culture - raleighm
https://theconversation.com/the-infantilization-of-western-culture-99556
======
rurban
This is not relevant to "Western" culture. It is relevant to US culture and
East Asian culture, esp. Korea. Western includes Europe and South America, and
these cultures are not as infantile.

Why? I have no idea.

------
vertline2
I like that advertising mascots were mentioned, like the Geico lizard. I also
think software tools like standard Adobe illustrator tend toward a cartoon
infantile look. Probably as a side effect for the need to make things vector
scalable. It tends toward a flat big shape paradigm.

It also could be that companies like the idea of the customers as dependant
upon the product, and infantilization fosters dependancy

------
aynsof
'The dictionary defines infantilizing as treating someone “as a child or in a
way that denies their maturity in age or experience.”'

I don't know whether to laugh or be offended!

